# Blonde Paints a Porch



## Phantom (Jan 3, 2014)

A blonde canvassed a wealthy neighborhood looking for odd jobs. She went to the front door of the first house and asked the owner if he had anything for her to do.

"Well, you can paint my porch. How much will you charge?"

"How about $50?"

The man agreed and told her the paint was in the garage. A short time later, the blonde came to the door to collect her money.

"You're finished already?" he asked.

"Yes," the blonde answered, "and I had paint left over, so I gave it two coats." Impressed, the man reached in his pocket for the $50.

"And by the way," the blonde added, "that's not a Porch, it's a Ferrari."


----------



## Michael. (Jan 3, 2014)

.

That one is a classic blonde story.
Imagine if it was your brand new car.



.​


----------



## That Guy (Jan 3, 2014)

Janis!


----------



## nan (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh no


----------

